# H: Large Tyranid Swarm W: CSM army swap/PayPal



## odorofdeath (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all, I've recently gotten hooked on Space Marine and it's rekindled my love for Chaos... specifically, the Rubric Marines.

I'm looking to swap this Tyranid swarm/force/what have you for a similarly sized Thousand Son army... or at least, a good amount of them.

Here's what I've got:

*HAVES*

*Hive Tyrant* - _Finecast, assembled, unprimed. Standard loadout (Heavy Venom Cannon and Bonesword/Lash Whip)._

*2 Primes* - _1 painted, 1 in progress. Both have dual Boneswords._

*3 Venomthropes* - _Finecast, grey._

*4 Tervigons* - _Converted from current Carnifexen; 2 painted Kraken style, 1 grey, 1 primed black._

*1 Lictor* - _painted, OOP metal model from previous Codex._

*50 Hormagaunts* - _40~ painted Kraken style, 10 are metal, extremely OOP ones; they're unpainted._

*60~ Termagants* -_ Party bag of Termagants... about 30 are painted red+green (christmas gaunts xD), the rest are a mix of painted desert brown, or unpainted/primed._

*40~ Genestealers* - _Same as the Termagants, with less grey ones. Mostly primed black guys here, with a scattering of painted ones in various shades of purple._

*35~ Gargoyles *- _About half are the new plastic models, the rest are the OOP metal ones. I only have bases for half of these guys._

*8 Shrikes* - _OOP Warriors with non-GW wings, in various crazy poses. Primed dark blue, and half are on square bases, if that's an issue._

*12 Raveners* - _3 converted from Warriors, the rest are kitbashed from various OOP Ravener models. A mix of painted, grey, and primed here._

*2 Dakkafexen* - _Current edition, 1 grey, 1 painted Kraken style._

*3 OOP Carnifexen* - _Super OOP, metal Carnifexen I attempted converting to Tervigons. Primed black, some arms missing missing arms included, of course, just seperately)_

*2 "Trygons"* - _Got these on Ebay for $10 a pop. The Hydra is on a standard Trygon base, while the dragon... isn't. Fantastic Trygon alternatives, if I may say so myself._

*2 Tyrranofexen* - _Another Ebay acquisition, this time they're some kind of dog-beast with a Heavy Venom Cannon mounted on top and a Carnifex head attached. Bases included._

Plus a large Tyranid bitz box full of weapon arms and the like. And the current Tyranid codex, naturally.

The retail for this little force? $1175.25, roughly. What would I like for this? Allow me to elaborate:

*WANTS - Chaos Space Marine army swap containing, but not limited to:*

*Ahriman*

*Generic Chaos Sorcerers*

*Obliterators*

*Thousand Sons *

*Rhinos
*
*Dreadnoughts*

*Predators*

*Terminators* (Newer ones preferred, but I'm not picky.)

So basically, a Chaos army. I'm also open to selling the whole thing, but *only* as a whole lot, and I *only* deal in PayPal. So fair warning.

I would be more than happy to provide pictures for interested people, and I'm always open to bartering. Be prepared for haggling in our deals.

If you're interested, drop me a PM and we can get this ball rolling.


----------

